# Pigeon's head turns upside down (hk22045's found pigeon)



## hk22045 (Dec 24, 2009)

My week for pigeons, Found a baby one in the middle of the street last week just couldnt flay or stand real god, I week of food and a safe new coop and all was well, NOW my neighbor brought me a some some what larger bird but it will not hold its head up right, It lays on the side of its head or even on the top of its head sometimes, he feeds ok and drinks pleanty of water, he has coupled up with the other one and they sleep together, near a small wattegae lamp in the coop for warmth. What could possibly be wrong with him, Do wou think its fate or is he just doomed to go through life like this, If its a disease will the other one catch it as well? Total newbie here but i am trying to do the right thing All info gratefully received. Email me at [email protected], this site is a real ***** for me to navigate Regards Fred


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Could be any of several things. There's a virus that will do that called "Paramyxovirus", as well as some bacterial infections that can do it. With paramyxovirus (PMV), you're only able to provide supportive care until they're over it although there are some interesting therapies that some believe will help. With bacterial infections, the right antibiotic will help and, frankly, it's anybody's guess which will be the right one--the right one will be the one that actually works. Picture?

Pidgey


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

BTW, folks...I e-mailed hk22045, gave him some info and suggestions, and basically just told Fred to keep checking back here on this thread.....(just so 10 folks won't be e-mailing him).


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jaye said:


> BTW, folks...I e-mailed hk22045, gave him some info and suggestions, and basically just told Fred to keep checking back here on this thread.....(just so 10 folks won't be e-mailing him).


I did too but I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Could be any of several things. There's a virus that will do that called "Paramyxovirus", as well as some bacterial infections that can do it. With paramyxovirus (PMV), you're only able to provide supportive care until they're over it although there are some interesting therapies that some believe will help. With bacterial infections, the right antibiotic will help and, frankly, it's anybody's guess which will be the right one--the right one will be the one that actually works. Picture?
> 
> Pidgey


Thank you, Pidgey.


----------



## hk22045 (Dec 24, 2009)

*picture with his head on sidewise*

here is a quick pic, but there are times when the top of his head in flat on the floor, He coos if that means anything, Thanks a million guys i was desperate for some info and the local vet was only avail to kill him for $25.00


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Fred

Does the bird show any other signs?

Can you tell if there is any obvious swelling on legs around the area of joints, for instance? Or any other unusual behavioral signs - turning circles, staggering backwards, for example?

John


----------



## hk22045 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Charis, Thank you so much for you speedy reply and and all your wonderful insight. I posted apic but it was hard to get him with hit the top of his head flat down on the paper. He seems to ear ok ( pidegon seed mix and fresh water in a bleach cleaned bowl each day. I go some probiotics and something called Goldenseal (a Homeopathic med for us wingless folks) and a drop of Echerveria ( If i spelled it right) He keeps company with the last weeks find ( Yes i realized i should have quarantined him but by the time i found out it was two late. He doesn't walk back wards but cant really fly. The two cuddle up at night nest to a low wattege light. They are in a newlewy made coop about 5 by 6 by 7 so lots of room and space. Wood on all 5 sides and wire clothe on a 4 by 6 door. that i cover with a planket at night. Hope he pulls thre, will give him all the thime and any other suggestions that may follow. Gratefully Fred S


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Fred...can you post a picture of his poop?
Also, with birds that are having difficulty eating, it helps to give them seed in a deep dish. Please do remove the water at night.
If you care to tell me what city you live in or near, I will try to find a vet or rehabber that can help without euthanizing the bird.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Fred, if the other bird you have isn't showing signs of illness, you should really, really seperate them asap....

As Charis said, if he is showing little sign of eating, then you will have to handfeed him.

It is something neurological...whetehr it's PMV (a virus which they will shed with some time and care) or neurological symptoms as the result of a bacterial infection (or perhaps a blow to the head) is what we are all trying to figure out here.....

...but regardless, keeping him warm and fed in the meantime is of utmost importance. Can you get a heating pad/blanket and put it underneath the box bedding ?

Thanks for helping, BTW....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If he isn't eating this is one method of feeding him that is easy for me and may be for you as well...
Also, the heat is critical.

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know the bird is eating on his own. 

The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy
__________________


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This is probably either PMV or paratyphoid. Most birds I've seen with their head twisted down like that all the time, had paratyphoid. Whereas birds who's neck twisted upright more near the back, and twitched more than just held it still, had PMV. Either way, both of them can be _very_ similar, and what I described isn't always a sure way to tell the difference.

If it is PMV, that means it's a virus, in which it is very contagious between pigeons. If it's paratyphoid, then it is bacterial, so it is easily spread through shared food and water. So it is best to separate the two no matter what. Better safe than sorry. One twisted up pigeon is better than two twisted up pigeons!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

On the plus side, his feathers look great indicating that he's been very healthy up to this point. I've got one in the loft that got PMV several years ago that still does that but she's fine otherwise.

Pidgey


----------



## hk22045 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks so much everybody, The male (as i found out ) Now seems to be much better with his head, its almost always on right. The first one i found was young and did not want to fly so i built the coop for her. Then came the second (pmv case) and its been a few weeks and now they (she that is ) have laid an egg, just one. Its been about 10 days so i guess in a week or two there might be a baby on board. Do i need to do anything special or do they know by instinct what to do. Lots of good food mix and clean water with some Goldenseal homeopathic in it, also some grit with calciun as suggested. Regards Fred


----------



## joevalli (Mar 19, 2015)

my fantails holding its head down and looks like sick. help me please I'm new in pigeon care. thank you


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Post pictures if it and it's poops. Also, keep it warm in house, make sure it is eating and drinking. IF not you have to feed it. Look on this site under emergency care of doves or pigeons.


----------



## joevalli (Mar 19, 2015)

this is her picture


----------



## hk22045 (Dec 24, 2009)

i BELIEVE I MIGHT HAVE HAD THE SAME THING SEVERAL YEARS AGO WITH A FOUND BIRD. i WAS TOLD IT MIGHT BE A INNER EAR TYPE OF INFECTION AND TO TRY ANTIBIOTICS, WHICH I DID AND THE BIRD RECOVERED JUST FINE. sEVERAL MEMBERS HELPED OUT WITH INFO. mY BIRDS HEAD WAS ALMOST TWISTED AS IF ITS NECK WAS BROKEN BUT SUCH WAS NOT THE CASE.
i THINK ANY BROAD SPECTRUM ANTI BIOTIC MIGHT WORK. sEARCH GOOGLE AS WELL FOR TWISTED NECK SYNDROME, hOPE THIS HELPS OUT, HOPE cHARIS WILL CHIME IN


----------



## krzys_cce (Jul 16, 2013)

joevalli said:


> this is her picture


Hello

I am posting on behalf of CBL

She said you need to do this:



> Use baytril as per sentence below picture


Edit: Sorry forgot to attach the picture


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Krzys, Im back now. Ok so was looking in book for something else and came upon the exact posture. 

So HK22045 if your bird had same thing, and it was not an ear infection coincidentally the general antibiotic would have fixed it as per this vet book.

So I would start the baytril or whatever HK gave to see if it helps the bird in this case.


----------



## joevalli (Mar 19, 2015)

thank you all for your kind response and advice. she is getting better now


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

What are you doing that is making her better then?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where you are keeping her isn't safe. With the chicken wire, rodents can get in, and will cause the spread of Salmonella. Hardware cloth, 1/2 inch will keep them out.


----------

